# I need to get away from my dogs for a while...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I just asked Drew to get ME a bowl of water...then I proceeded to laugh my ass off when I realized what I said. I just managed to squeak out "I meant a glass" 

Oh these dogs will do me in someday :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

LMAO....too funny!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm still giggling about it. He is like totally ignoring me while I laugh to myself :tongue:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHAHHAHA!!!!:lol:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Now that's funny! :lol:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

that's funny.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Hilarious! Glad to hear I'm not the only one who is home alone with my dogs way too much!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I tell me son half the time to put a treat in his backpack for school the next day rather than a snack. Being 11 he is not amused but I giggle every time I say it.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

We've use treat and snack interchangeably too. It confuses the dogs I think. Because "treat" is one of those words. Like supper. Or hungry. Cheese. Well, you get the picture.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

We use the word cookie for a snack, so you can imagine there's some confusion in our house too!:smile:


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol if it makes you feel any better I click my tongue at whoever i first see after work to get their attention. Im a dog groomer and its how I get the dog to look at me and I do it all day. Lol so whoever I see right after dogs gets the treatment I swear it is always by accident. Lol


----------

